# Nutri Drench Overdose



## donadavis (Mar 20, 2011)

My husband got up this morning and gave my two week old doe twins nutri-drench in a bottle with water. He didn't measure the amount...just dumped some in and added water  The babies won't eat 14 hours after their last feeding and 5 hours after he gave them the nutri drench. They are up and walking around but not as vigorous as they would normally be. One is drinking a little milk and the other hardly anything at all...the one has had about 3 ounces the other about 1 ounce. I suspect iron poisoning.

The bottle lists iron as an ingredient but not the dosage of iron. I've put in a contact to the company that makes nutri drench but haven't heard back from them yet. Anyone here ever had this kind of experience? Any ideas?


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Call your vet. BTW, there is rarely, if ever, a reason to use Nutri-drench. Certainly not as something routine.


----------



## donadavis (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi Stacey,

My vet has said that I will have to watch them and see how it goes. They are becoming more active and there is no sign of blood in their poo. He told me that iron irritates the lining of the GI tract and that a less than deadly dosage can cause stomach upset. It's been six hours now and he said that in kids that small I should be seeing blood and mucous in their poo. They are running around the house like little gremlins! 

I agree with you about the nutri-drench. I give it to the does after kidding and as they come into their milk. I measure carefully when I give it to kids--which I do if they have an illness. The dosage is 4ml for a newborn.

They will need to be watched but my vet says there's nothing to do but watch and wait at this point. They either got too much or they didn't. I am leaning towards the latter. What a relief.


----------



## donadavis (Mar 20, 2011)

They are eating! 10 ounces down one and 15 ounces down the other.  Another lesson. Put the nutri-drench away so nobody gets any ideas.


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm glad to hear they are doing better! I would have had no idea what to do in that situation.


----------



## donadavis (Mar 20, 2011)

Must have been a low enough dosage to just make them feel a little sick for a while. They ate with Gusto this afternoon and are running wild right now. Thank goodness. I've hidden the nutri-drench:biggrin Won't have that happening again!


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

Nutri-drench has propleyene glycol which they give does in ketosis. I don't get it, but apparently it is a source of energy, so it is possible a big enough dose could interfere with appetite. I gave it to a doe once that got shocky and went down after an injection, and she sucked it from the bottle. It did seem to aid in restoring her. I don't think it was true anaphylaxis, but more of a shocky reaction. I don't use it much at all since I learn on here that it is kind of caustic and burns the throat - another way it can interfere with eating.


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

Oh, the poor guy musta thought he was being helpful feeding the kids?? Glad they are feeling better!


----------



## donadavis (Mar 20, 2011)

My husband is a sweetie and he loves the babies. To be fair, the label is very confusing...it lists nutrients in large type at the top of the bottle and then if you look at the much smaller type below you see ferrous sulfate. You would think it would be in the nutrients section! They had black stools for a day and then got better. They are fine now. I don't blame him--he would rather die than hurt his babies! How fine and rare is a husband that not only puts up with his wife's goat habit but also joins in! i feel very lucky!


----------

